# Unexpected Pregnancy - Dolly



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Hey everyone! Been a while since I posted.

So I've been away at college and my parents have been taking care of the goats for me. I went back for the first time in a bit this past weekend and realize... oh my gosh, Dolly is very pregnant!

Some backstory on Dolly: we got her on new years eve this past year with her twin sister as rescues. They got attacked by dogs and Dolly had it worse than her sister Molly by far. Just flesh wounds, but she needed staples and minor derm surgery. She healed up nicely but doesn't really like anyone feeling along her stomach/back, which is where the majority of the wounds were located.

So anyways.. pregnant. I didn't give her a test because I'm almost positive she is. She's a FF, and a stocky ND. I moved her over to the "bachelor pad" aka our buck's sleeping quarters turned kidding pen. Don't worry, the buck has other accommodations and isn't around her. So she's separated from the herd entirely. She's been acting much more lovey and she's more vocal than usual, especially the past two days. She let me feel her ligaments for a brief second, and they were definitely loose. They felt pretty gone, but again. she didn't let me feel for long so I could be mistaken. Her vulva looks fine and not puffy, so I'm not too concerned.

I checked the records and she was with the buck 6/10. She kept going back into heat though, so I thought she wasn't pregnant. Thats the estimated breeding date, so I think 150 is 11/2. So it seems too early for her to be showing signs yet, esp as a FF.

Attached are some pics and a video. Let me know what you think or if you want more pics!

We all agree she'd pregnant tho, right?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

If she is making an udder she is quite likely pregnant.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks bred to me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks bred.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She's bred.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeppers...shes a mama!😁


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

All you people amaze me. For you to look at a pic and say yep knocked up.!!! 😉


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Penguingirl said:


> All you people amaze me. For you to look at a pic and say yep knocked up.!!! 😉


I know right! Its amazing


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

And thank you everyone for your comments! I figured she was, but wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy 😂. Would 150 days be right for an ND?

@Moers kiko boars @Lil Boogie @toth boer goats @Jessica84 @KST Goat Farm


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I don’t have ND, but I thought they can tend to go at 145? Could be mistaken.
Good luck kidding! 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry no NDs...but most goat pregnancies are 145 to 155 days. I believe ☝ @Boer Mama is right! 🤷‍♀️🤣😂


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> I don’t have ND, but I thought they can tend to go at 145? Could be mistaken.
> Good luck kidding! 🍀❤🍀





Moers kiko boars said:


> Sorry no NDs...but most goat pregnancies are 145 to 155 days. I believe ☝ @Boer Mama is right! 🤷‍♀️🤣😂


Thanks for your help anyways! Im just so nervous bc our last FF didn't go too well (stillborn 2 weeks early). And I def wasnt mentally prepared for this one to be pregnant. she hates the clippers so I dont think ill be able to get her backside and tail shaved before she kids. Im going home after school every day now since my parents aren't too comfortable with a kidding goat 😂. Ill keep everyone updated here!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I never shave my girls. Believe me you can still.see all you need to! I understand Selenium gel with Vit E paste, in a tube, helps prevent that. I give all my goats that the 1st of every month. Its also great for newborns, just a drop on your little finger, then in their tiny mouth. Hope this helps. We will keep watching with you! Just keep us posted!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I never shave my girls. Believe me you can still.see all you need to! I understand Selenium gel with Vit E paste, in a tube, helps prevent that. I give all my goats that the 1st of every month. Its also great for newborns, just a drop on your little finger, then in their tiny mouth. Hope this helps. We will keep watching with you! Just keep us posted!


Thank you! And yeah, I totally agree with you about being abl3 to see still...i just like to shave for cleanup purposes. Im glad to hear you dont shave tho; it makes me a little less stressed. Thanks for the info about the selenium with vit E, ill be sure to get some today or tomorrow


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Hope everything goes good!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Goats2Greedy said:


> Hope everything goes good!


Thanks!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Daily check in: still much clingier and more vocal than usual, belly hasn't dropped that much, ligaments are same as usual. Vulva is normal sized, udders a bit bigger but not fully tight. I think I saw her belly move in a kick kinda way (ive seen that plenty of times with other kiddings) so I know she at least won't go for another 24 hours. Im betting/hoping on next week 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😉


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Daily check in: vulva slightly more swollen, but nothing I'm too concerned about. Udders still aren't tight. Watch her have a Halloween baby while everyone's out and about.... 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

goatmomma16 said:


> And thank you everyone for your comments! I figured she was, but wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy 😂. Would 150 days be right for an ND?
> 
> @Moers kiko boars @Lil Boogie @toth boer goats @Jessica84 @KST Goat Farm


mini breeds usually kid 140-145 days. One of my does kidded day 144 and the other day 146


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

my minis averaged 144 to 149. i never had 149 until last season.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My nigies usually kid between days 144-149 only once on day 151. We hand breed so I’ve been able to track it pretty well. Day 147 seems to be the average.


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

GoofyGoat said:


> My nigies usually kid between days 144-149 only once on day 151. We hand breed so I’ve been able to track it pretty well. Day 147 seems to be the average.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I think later dates (145+) among minis are for 3+. This is only my second breeding for my herd, one doe has a single and the other twins. Let’s see what happens this year. I didn’t flush bc my does are a good weight and I didn’t see the point in increasing feed and getting them fat, and having to decrease feed again. Does anyone else have any experience not flushing and ending up with multiples?


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I also had one ND go to day 152. She kidded at the same time as her sister who was do a week later. To this day I wonder if she was waiting for her sister.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My girls always kidded by odd routines. One would always have her kids when I made a lasagna and just get the table set she would have them. Another was always an early morning between 5 to 5.30 am kidder. So when she kids jot down notes that may help you predict the next time she kids. Best of luck! (Then again my goats were "unique" so maybe your girl won't set a pattern like mine did)


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Right when you figure out a pattern they’ll change it up tho 😆
One of my girls went on day 150 from when the buck was brought home- 3years in a row. Then last year she wasn’t even my first to go 😂🤷🏼‍♀️😅


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

That's crazy 🤣 I hate how that happens


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Thank you all for your dates! She's looking a little puffier but I'm just dying for new babies 😭


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Soon… you might just get a cute surprise one morning. Lol
Just watch for signs of her pawing the ground, isolating herself to find a spot to nest, feel ligaments if you can (I’m never good at that), and then usually there’s a long strand of amber goo right ahead of actual kidding… or up to 12 hrs or so. Lol


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Soon… you might just get a cute surprise one morning. Lol
> Just watch for signs of her pawing the ground, isolating herself to find a spot to nest, feel ligaments if you can (I’m never good at that), and then usually there’s a long strand of amber goo right ahead of actual kidding… or up to 12 hrs or so. Lol


Im on the lookout! Its just frustrating because I go to college and so I have to drive 20-40 mins home every night to check on her. And my parents work and dont know much about kiddings so I made them a kidding kit with instructions and all possible scenarios 🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope she kids when you are home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck 👍


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Still nothing....she's taking longer to pee now and squatting for longer than usual, but no significant increase in her bag or puffiness of her vulva.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

No updates yet....seems as tho she's holding on longer than I anticipated. Hopefully soon tho!! We're super close to her approximate due date


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ok, went and checked her today and saw major baby kicks!! like….would hurt like a not so nice word kinda kicks. they were pretty far bag like right in that back leg/belly corner and fairly low. she looked like she had some sort of dried discharge, and her udders look bigger. i don’t think her belly dropped, but she’s got the puffy hair. we’ve got some major storming going on so i kinda expected her to drop some in the rain 

i know there’s some debate about movement vs being close to kidding…what’s everyone’s thoughts on that?

here are some updated pics and a pic of her cute face


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I've been reading posts about movement of kids and what that means w labor.... some ppl have been saying it doesn't matter, some say its at least 12 hrs after movement, and some say at least 24 hrs after movement. I haven't really been able to palpate her stomach much to see where the kids are located, but the kicks earlier came from lower and far back on her belly. My dad keeps trying to tell me she's not pregnant and to let her in with the rest of the herd _facepalm_. Might as well wait out the week to see if she pops em out...now im just waiting for her to drop some kids to prove him wrong 🤣 

but yeah, any thoughts about movement?

@toth boer goats @Boer Mama @NigerianNewbie @MadHouse


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I haven’t come to a conclusion on movement yet. I just watch the signs the doe is giving me… going off by themselves and trying to make a nest and then the goo.
But I don’t normally shut them separate ahead of time unless it’s going to be rainy and then if I’m guessing they are close, I’ll shut them in. But I’ve been wrong on the guess 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I don’t know either, about the movement. Like @Boer Mama , I watch for signs.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry, movement isn't a good sign of labor. All my does bellies are constantly moving low down and far back, and there not even due for another three weeks. Look, you'll know when she's close. It's not quite time yet. Although I think it'll be in the next two weeks for sure. Movement isn't a good indicator, at all.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

For my.girls,those udders that look so tight and full. The teats actually look swollen too. They go off by themselves. They lay down, then get up.and move, start pawing, lay down get up....and this goes on, and then you see this stringy yellow/ tanish stream of goo.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

From your pics I’m not seeing much of an udder. I would watch for a fill to her udder and behavior. Do you know the last exposed date with the buck? I would think she has a couple of weeks at least.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> From your pics I’m not seeing much of an udder. I would watch for a fill to her udder and behavior. Do you know the last exposed date with the buck? I would think she has a couple of weeks at least.


Last date I have down is June 10th...I'll post pics I took today in a few. 

Maybe it's just not clear enough in the pics, but she has some sort of udder. Much fuller than the last couple of days.

I've been debating getting an ultrasound machine for my other goats....I dunno tho I've got to justify it first 



Moers kiko boars said:


> For my.girls,those udders that look so tight and full. The teats actually look swollen too. They go off by themselves. They lay down, then get up.and move, start pawing, lay down get up....and this goes on, and then you see this stringy yellow/ tanish stream of goo.


That's what I'm expecting, but my FFs so far havent followed the filling teats thing very well in the past 🤣


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

the ones from the beginning/a couple months ago in the next post. but these are from 11/1/22


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

this is from before she was bred


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She is pregnant.. but I still think you have couple of weeks to go……


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ok so just now when i got home, i’ve noticed some differences. still no witnesses to major discharge, but her belly is sinking in, her udder is fuller, i think her tail head is lower/funky and she doesn’t have much of an appetite. she also has been sitting like a dog and breathing heavily, which i assume are bc of the extra pregnancy weight. her belly isn’t super duper sunken, but it’s def more. she’s also very lightly calling out in a searching manner and doesn’t wanna leave her shelter

here are some pics i got today


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

she’s definitely nesting and i thought i just saw a short contraction, but there’s no discharge, and i’ve had goats have “braxton hicks” before. it also didn’t look like a normal contraction bc the tail head didn’t arch, but her body did










my dad says she’s been breathing heavily for a little bit, so should i be concerned? i’m between the heavy breathing, she’s holding her breath and grunting a little


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

she stood up and looked to have another contraction. she seems to be doing the staring off thing and she isn’t putting her head against the walls frequently, but i’ve seen her do it a few times


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

the only thing is, there seems to be some dried bloody discharge on her vulva, but nowhere near the normal amount to be having these kinda symptoms. 

she’s also doing the extended pee thing where she squats for an extra 30 seconds or so after peeing

here’s a better view of her udder laying and standing

sorry for the spam lol i just gotta keep this for my records and also wanna give you guys as much info as possible to help


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

To me it looks like she is close.
Keep an eye on her!
And happy kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The pics look like early stages of labor. Sitting like that helps get the kids in position. Keep an eye on her. Looking good!😉


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

thanks everyone!! super nervous and excited. 

the teeth grinding has commenced poor thing. has anyone else had a doe in labor lock their teats a lot? or just the udder area in general? i’ve never seen it before and she’s doing it a lot 


do these pics look like contractions to anyone else? sorry i can’t post vids


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

oh also, while we’re waiting, what breed do we think she is? bc i was told purebred ND, but i don’t think her and her twins muscle aperture are the same as my other NDs. she’s much stockier and muscley. she’s probably about 60-80 lbs when not pregnant, so she’s short/“small” enough that ik she has at least some miniature/dwarf in her


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She looks nigi to me. Maybe a little bit of Pygmy but not much. Nigerian does can easily reach 70-80lbs


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, the milk helps reduce the pain of the contractions. I have several does that do that!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes, the milk helps reduce the pain of the contractions. I have several does that do that!


interesting…never woulda thought!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

she’s got mucous finally coming out and she’s squatting down to pee a bunch, especially when she decides she wants to walk around! I came back out after dinner and she had mucous on her tail but none on her vulva and there are wet spots all in the shelter (she’s the type to only pee outside the shelter). every time she goes to squat, a little mucous and a little pee comes out. 

i guess her 2-3 minute walk (and being in early labor) tired her out bc she’s back to laying in the shelter

i’m hoping for babies tonight or tomorrow. i wish tonight so i’d be able to sleep, but who knows


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

no long mucous strings tho


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

here she is taking a little nap before she was rudely awakened by another contraction of sorts


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

and the mucous rn…coming out more often but ik i’m just getting ahead of myself since it’s not a lot and her vulva isn’t as puffy as it needs to be


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Can’t wait to see her little baby(ies)!
Happy kidding!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

we’ve got stringy mucus everyone!









might just spend the night out here w her


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Yuki said:


> Can’t wait to see her little baby(ies)!
> Happy kidding!!


me too!!! any bets on how many ? we’re taking them in my family rn

while we wait, here’s the buck she was bred to. a pygmy through and through. altho i’ve heard since he has blue eyes, he prolly has some ND in him


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with kidding! I hope all goes well.

The buck is a cutie!


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Congrats! Cant wait to see the little ones! I hope all goes well! This past year I had 2 does have no long stringy mucous. It was a pretty fast delivery for them so maybe that had something to do with it? Anyways, here’s hoping for sooner rather than later!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She’s so close! I’m gonna guess twins to be safe but my gut wants to says triplets


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck with kidding! I hope all goes well.
> 
> The buck is a cutie!


thank you!! he’s very well mannered too which i love!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Boadicea said:


> Congrats! Cant wait to see the little ones! I hope all goes well! This past year I had 2 does have no long stringy mucous. It was a pretty fast delivery for them so maybe that had something to do with it? Anyways, here’s hoping for sooner rather than later!


let’s hope so!! and thanks for the well wishes!

good to know i’m not gonna go crazy over here bc of the not a lot of mucous


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> She’s so close! I’m gonna guess twins to be safe but my gut wants to says triplets


my mom and dad said trips too! my sister and i said twins bc FF but i’m hoping for trips!! she’s just so big bellied and brutus the buck is so small


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m going with twins as well. They are going to be the cutest! Their father is handsome. If it were me I would be the one in the barn with the goat but that’s because I love watching them give birth lol 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is she doing? Any bubble yet?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Yuki said:


> I’m going with twins as well. They are going to be the cutest! Their father is handsome. If it were me I would be the one in the barn with the goat but that’s because I love watching them give birth lol 😂


That's me through and through!! I love watching the births! I wanna go to vet school once I get through undergrad to work on large animals, so I eat this stuff up 🤣 



Moers kiko boars said:


> How is she doing? Any bubble yet?


no bubble! still just stringy mucous. I can't tell if its amber or if I'm just tricking myself so I'm going with not amber bc its been very obviously amber for my other goats.


she's in obvious discomfort and still having those pre-contraction contraction and stretch thingys, so I'm headed inside to charge my phone for 15 minutes before going back out there... I have a paper due tomorrow morning that I'm finishing in 15 minute increments lol


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I def need to invest in a nanny cam or some sort of wireless camera I can access on my phone for when I'm at school or just trying to get warm. 

Anyone use a system like that?


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

goatmomma16 said:


> That's me through and through!! I love watching the births! I wanna go to vet school once I get through undergrad to work on large animals, so I eat this stuff up 🤣


Me too! Except vet technician.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Yuki said:


> Me too! Except vet technician.


oh awesome!! glad to see I have a kindred soul on here


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

goatmomma16 said:


> I def need to invest in a nanny cam or some sort of wireless camera I can access on my phone for when I'm at school or just trying to get warm.
> 
> Anyone use a system like that?


I just got a baby monitor as a late birthday present and I’ll be setting it up in the barn soon since my doe is due just about any time now. So I’m excited to see how it goes! I did use it once already, last week when I got my new dog I set it up temporarily and kept it by my bed all night with the volume up so I woke up every time she barked  I’ll be doing the same with the goats


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ok guys…. are we thinking more amber esque?

her vulva is opening up more but not puffy. like, the slit is slightly open while resting, but not a lot. 

here’s a pic of the discharge and vulva

she seems to be in a basically constant state of staring off into space and contractions seem to be getting a lil harder and she’s stretching out more


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

So exciting!!! Definitely looks amber to me


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Yuki said:


> So exciting!!! Definitely looks amber to me


eek!!! i just want her to release the hostages 

i’m just gonna think worst case scenario just in case but how long after amber and no kids should i be concerned and go in?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

hoping she goes soon


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I just got a baby monitor as a late birthday present and I’ll be setting it up in the barn soon since my doe is due just about any time now. So I’m excited to see how it goes! I did use it once already, last week when I got my new dog I set it up temporarily and kept it by my bed all night with the volume up so I woke up every time she barked  I’ll be doing the same with the goats


oh awesome!! you’ll def have to let me know how that goes for you!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

WE HAVE ACTIVE PUSHING EVERYONE


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

goatmomma16 said:


> WE HAVE ACTIVE PUSHING EVERYONE


Oh my goodness!!!!!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> WE HAVE ACTIVE PUSHING EVERYONE


it’s 30 mins after active labor when we go in, right? or is it an hour?


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

goatmomma16 said:


> it’s 30 mins after active labor when we go in, right? or is it an hour?


30 minutes if you are for sure she has been actively pushing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my gosh how exciting!!! 🥳🥳🥳 Go Dolly!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

goatmomma16 said:


> oh awesome!! you’ll def have to let me know how that goes for you!


I will!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Yuki said:


> 30 minutes if you are for sure she has been actively pushing.


ok solid. bc she’s def been pushing


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

goatmomma16 said:


> ok solid. bc she’s def been pushing


Hopefully there will be babies very soon!!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

we’ve had a lot of activity…looked like a splash of fluid…should i be concerned sac ruptured and baby’s not coming out bc she’s not pushing?


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

goatmomma16 said:


> we’ve had a lot of activity…looked like a splash of fluid…should i be concerned sac ruptured and baby’s not coming out bc she’s not pushing?


So she stopped push? I don’t think I would be concerned yet


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

goatmomma16 said:


> we’ve had a lot of activity…looked like a splash of fluid…should i be concerned sac ruptured and baby’s not coming out bc she’s not pushing?


As far as I know it’s ok that the water broke.
You go, Dolly!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I was going to suggest a block for her front feet to stand on but maybe I’m too late for that! Just got all caught up in the busy day youve had! 
good luck 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> As far as I know it’s ok that the water broke.
> You go, Dolly!!


Yep I have to agree.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

I know for me, there’s always a huge relief when my “water broke” (pregnant with #8 here). With my goats, I tend to go with their attitude and not the hard and fast “30 mins” rule. If they seem distressed (beyond the normal labor pain) then help. If not, let it be.
Sometimes there is a small pause between when the water breaks and when kids come out.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

one cute chocolate buckling!!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

goatmomma16 said:


> one cute chocolate buckling!!


Way to go Dolly!!!!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m waiting for the next update to see if a 2nd one yet 😅🍀🙏


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ahhh! Yayayay!!!!!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

How is Dolly doing. I hope all is well


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I second that! I’m waiting on pins and needles to know what’s happening right now lol


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ok everyone a final tally is in!! 3 perfect little bucklings. all of them standing and eating great!!! i’ll post pics and finish cleaning up before telling the birth story because oh boy

the littlest chocolate one came first 









and then another little boy 









and finally our lighter little boy









i’ll post better pics in the am


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Good job Dolly! 3 boys! They are so cute. Congratulations 🎉

I have to go so I’ll get the story in the morning


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

she’s the best mom ever!!! loves them and lets them eat and is just incredible with them


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awwww! So adorable!!!  You need to add them to the 2022 kidding tally!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ok so….the birth story. 


it was starting to get abt 30 minutes past active labor and the sac was just barely showing with her pushes. i couldn’t see a baby in there and i was like oh crap….it’s gotta be turned around or something

so the amniotic sac breaks and she kinda stops pushing. so i, naturally, panic. i wait for her to start pushing again and when i don’t see progress, i glove up. i was SO confused when i was feeling it i was like it’s not a good, it’s not a head, it feels kinda pointy…a hip? and then she keeps pushing as i help widen the passage w each push. i kid you not, dolly has the smallest little vulva slit ever i thought it was gonna tear. she pushes and i see dark brown and then i realize…it’s the tail. completely breech. i help her push him out, he wears her as a hat for a sec, i panic some more, and he’s out. a beautiful little boy who’s getting named jude after my sisters friend who passed away this past week. 

we’re cleaning him off, doing all that and then i’m like oh crap, she’s pushing. i look back there and i see two sacs at the same time. i was like no way, this happened the last time triplets happened. at one point, i thought there were 3, but it was just 2 and one folded on itself. so i help her deliver the next little buckling and as i’m cleaning him up and making sure he can breathe, she starts pushing the next one out. 

it was CHAOS. my parents and sister had all come out at that point bc of how loud she was and oh boy tension was high. 

but we got everyone cleaned up and put away for the night. all of the kids have gotten their fair share of colostrum and know how to nurse now. 

Dolly still hasn’t pushed out the placenta, so we’ll keep monitoring for that. Any time frame it needs to be out by before I call a vet?

Also do I need to give her penicillin and if so, how much?

She won’t let me bounce her, but i’m pretty sure she’s done. 

The three bucklings are the universes payback for the three doelings i got almost two years ago. 

if we keep getting only bucklings from this buck, we might have to sell

Anyways, that’s the whole schpiel


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

i’m excited for those blue eyes tho!! i can already tell at least one of em will have them!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

just checked on them…it’s 2:20 my time. 

they’re doing perfectly. mom is passing more of the afterbirth and caring for the babies (idk if she’s slept yeah tbh) and the babies are full and sleeping and nice and warm.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They're all adorable


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are so cute!


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

I love when the kids look like they are smiling! Such cuties!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, good job to both of you mamas! At least none of them look like they’re huge- they all look so cute and tiny and fluffy 💕
Congratulations! 🎉


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Awe, good job to both of you mamas! At least none of them look like they’re huge- they all look so cute and tiny and fluffy
> Congratulations!


i know i woulda been so hurting for dolly if they were massive . thankfully that first baby was the smallest and it was the only breech one

she’s passed her placenta and everyone’s doing great!! i’ll deworm her probably tonight. 

more baby pics incoming


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

goatmomma16 said:


> i know i woulda been so hurting for dolly if they were massive . thankfully that first baby was the smallest and it was the only breech one
> 
> she’s passed her placenta and everyone’s doing great!! i’ll deworm her probably tonight.
> 
> more baby pics incoming


Glad she passed the placenta! And every one is good


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! I am so glad you were there to help her out.
Great job, Mama!
The kids are adorable! 🥰 🥰 🥰


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

this is jude

and these two are unnamed
















































jude is a mamas boy and grumpy and smiley over there are always cuddled up


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! They are so cute! Making my baby goat fever worse over here


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are sooooo cute & fluffy! Good Job getting in their & helping! And for all you going to be a vet. assistant! Cmon now we need GOAT VETS! You can be that, its only a few more years of school. 
Please put the 3 boys on the 2022 Kidding Tally and add to our numbers. We arent finished with 2022...
Yet!😁😉


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww they are sooooo cute & fluffy! Good Job getting in their & helping! And for all you going to be a vet. assistant! Cmon now we need GOAT VETS! You can be that, its only a few more years of school.
> Please put the 3 boys on the 2022 Kidding Tally and add to our numbers. We arent finished with 2022...
> Yet!😁😉


I’ll consider being a vet lol just love animals so either way. But my sister is going to vet school and I’m going to vet technician school


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I love their smiles! They are so cute baby fever is definitely getting to me lol


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Yuki said:


> I love their smiles! They are so cute baby fever is definitely getting to me lol





KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! They are so cute! Making my baby goat fever worse over here


i know i was looking up baby posts all of yesterday trying to stay sane 

but they’re the cutest little puff balls i gotta say


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

goatmomma16 said:


> i know i was looking up baby posts all of yesterday trying to stay sane
> 
> but they’re the cutest little puff balls i gotta say


Y’all got to hold me off till January! I’ll probably be on YouTube watching goat births and watching for announcements on here lol 😂 so if you have any suggestions on how to stay sane let me know 🤣


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Yuki said:


> Y’all got to hold me off till January! I’ll probably be on YouTube watching goat births and watching for announcements on here lol  so if you have any suggestions on how to stay sane let me know


oh there’s no sanity until you’ve got those babies there with you  sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😉😊


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

goatmomma16 said:


> oh there’s no sanity until you’ve got those babies there with you  sorry


Oh no 🤣🤣 I guess I’m just gonna have to suffer till January


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok...Now you Understand...
KRAZY GOAT LADY! 🤣🤣😁😂😂


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...Now you Understand...
> KRAZY GOAT LADY!


!!!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are cutest little fluffs 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh boy I missed the party… such beautiful babies


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok Dolly bring em home!!!!🙏💞


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

they’re still so cute and perfect 

i just don’t know what imma do with them now…if their dad keeps throwing all boys i’d like to give him up and then keep two of the boys for breeding but i’m just not sure….

i just love them so much already  they started getting zoomies today and jumping around


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Awww such a cute stage… when they get coordinated.


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

Has she had them yet?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Cuteness overload. Good job everyone!!! So sweet and so fuzzy. If I bred one of mine wanting girls I'd get boys. 😊 💚 🥰


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Brooklynn J. said:


> Has she had them yet?


yep! there’s pics in the posts above


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Penguingirl said:


> Cuteness overload. Good job everyone!!! So sweet and so fuzzy. If I bred one of mine wanting girls I'd get boys.


that’s how mine was…wanted girls but got boys 


if anyone wants a nig/pygmy half and half buckling with blue eyes, send em to me


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

hey everyone, just a few quick questions. 

so dolly’s been a pretty good mom, but my fam and i have been noticing she’s not always letting them nurse. like, she’s letting them nurse enough that i’m not worried abt them starving, but she’s pushing them away enough that i’m a little worried. 

at what point do you suggest maybe milking her and giving that to the babies as supplementary feedings? i’ve been trying to get her calm enough to let me feel and make sure she doesn’t have mastitis or pain and that’s why she’s refusing, but she’s not working for me yet. 

also, i’ve never had bucklings before, so when do i separate them from mom so she doesn’t accidentally get knocked up (not that they’d prolly be able to reach)?

also, when does everyone separate/wean off to milk??


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

If you weigh the kids you should see them gain.
My doe had triplets, and after 5 days she decided she only wanted to let two of them nurse.
The third one took to the bottle pretty quickly once she got very hungry.
I separated at night (teat tape) for milking at 3 weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should be weighing the kids daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> If you weigh the kids you should see them gain.
> My doe had triplets, and after 5 days she decided she only wanted to let two of them nurse.
> The third one took to the bottle pretty quickly once she got very hungry.
> I separated at night (teat tape) for milking at 3 weeks.


I wanted to add that my doe did the same thing and didn’t seem to let the kids nurse like we thought she should, even after we started bottle feeding the one she rejected. Only by weighing the kids regularly did we find out that they did indeed get enough.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I usually start creep feeding my kids around 3 weeks of age. You usually see them attempting to eat moms feed. 
On bucklings, I put aprons on about a month old. That keeps all mine together. So far, no oooops.


----------

